# 20 gallon long on the kitchen countertop?



## mikeykc (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if you all think this would work. We have a fairly large granite island in our kitchen, I was planning on putting a 20 gallon long on the island. The island has cabinetry inside with supporting walls and it holds me when I stand on it (235lbs).

That said, there were a few issues I have with this idea:

Assuming the countertop is level, is it safe to say it will hold a 20 gallon tank?
Would it be better to put the tank in the center of the island or close to an edge, right over a support wall?
The final look of the tank will be of an open-top, heavily planted aquarium. It will be 6 feet from any cooking area. Is there still a major concern for "cooking-related" pollutants?

Thanks all!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I think support wise, you will be okay. The counter is built to support a lot of weight, just think about the weight of the granite top.
I would be careful spraying any cleaners in the vicinity of the tank. The smallest bit of aerosol cleaner could be detrimental.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

The problem is you'll have to go with at least a 125 gallon aquarium to fill up that 6 foot space and then build another kitchen! Just kidding, I think the idea of the aquarium in the centrer is great, and support of the weight will not be an issue. Just be careful about how much heat will impact the aquarium (how close is the glass to you heat source et cetera), as you don't want to over do it on the temps of the water.


----------



## mikeykc (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks both of you!

Well my wife shot the idea down, she's worried that the granite itself will crack. My structural engineering buddy said it's not wise either, as granite has been known to stress-crack at less than 90 lbs/sq ft.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

as long as it was installed correctly you can do jumping jacks on a granite counter top and it won't crack.

You have to remember its not just the granite there should also be atleast a 1/2" thick sheet of ply under it and they shold be silconed together.

I've placed 200+ gallon tanks on grantie tops with no issuses.


if granite can stress crack at 90 lbs/sqft. there would be no granite mountains. Granite can weight more then that per cubic foot.


----------



## mikeykc (Apr 17, 2009)

TAB said:


> as long as it was installed correctly you can do jumping jacks on a granite counter top and it won't crack.
> 
> You have to remember its not just the granite there should also be atleast a 1/2" thick sheet of ply under it and they shold be silconed together.
> 
> ...


Agreed on the mountain issue, haha. I asked my buddy that, but he said the same thing you did: it depends on the type of granite used and how it was installed.


----------



## dachewitt (Feb 28, 2010)

That sounds like a great focal point. Could you add a support underneath to reinforce (if you get your wife's support). If you can still work around the space for food prep that would be pretty-or sitting and relaxing with food or a drink...I need a bigger kitchen!
Debbie


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I had no problems keeping a 40g tank on a Corian counter top with only a single support wall and under-the-counter "L" brackets. Sounds like a great idea. Maybe I should put my tank back


----------



## mikeykc (Apr 17, 2009)

We ended up putting the tank on a stand in front of a window, that way we can take advantage of the afternoon sunlight.

Incidentally, I also got a Hagen GLO T5 light. It's just a 24 watt light, but I think this is the brightest fluorescent light I have ever seen!


----------

